# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  >100% ελευθερη ενεργεια

## Magneto

Αυτο το θεμα ειναι απαντηση στον Στεφανο, σε οσους πιστευουν οτι συσκευες ελευθερης ενεργειας υπαρχουν, σε οσους δεν αρκουνται στους θεμελιωδης νομους της φυσικης, ακομα και σε αυτους που ειναι αντιθετοι και εχθρικοι σε ιδεες και προσπαθειες αλλων ανθρωπων. για αυτους που με παρεξηγησαν ειμαι φανατικος θαυμαστης του Νικολα Τεσλα.

ειναι αρκετοι που δεν εχουν ικανοτητα να εφευρουν ουτε να κατασκευασουν τετοιες συσκευες και το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να γραφουν σε φορουμ και αλλου "δεν ειναι δυνατον δεν μπορουν να υπαρχουν αεικινητα",
ειναι απατη, δεν μαθατε φυσικη, δεν γνωριζετε αυτα που εμεις γνωριζουμε, κλπ επιχειρηματα.

σιγουρα τετοιοι τυποι θα προσπαθησουν να ταπωσουν και αυτο το θεμα αλλα εγω τους απαντω:
αυτοι που νομιζουν πως τα ξερουν ολα εχουν φτωχο πνευμα.

πιστευω πως αυτοι που εχουν κατασκευασει συσκευες ελευθερης ενεργειας δεν θα τις παρουσιαζαν ποτε σε αυτη την ιστοσελιδα.
γιατι να παρουσιασει καποιος εδω την μοναδικη πρωτοποριακη κατασκευη του οταν ειναι σιγουρο πως θα δεχτει πολλα αρνητικα μηνυματα;; ετσι οσοι εχουν εργο το παρουσιαζουν στη διεθνη βιντεο κοινοτητα youtube και οσοι δεν εχουν εργο σχετικο με ελευθερη ενεργεια γραφουν στο hlektronika για να προβαλουν τις εμμονες τους.

καποιες συσκευες-κατασκευες δεν αποδιδουν αρκετη ενεργεια ωστε να συμφερει η χρηση τους. αυτο ειναι  μειονεκτημα, ομως για καποιους η ιδεα αξιζει περισσοτερο απο το οφελος.


αυτο που κανω ειναι να δειχνω βιντεο σχετικα με ενεργειακα συστηματα και συσκευες. μονο αυτοι που τα εφτιαξαν μπορουν να γνωριζουν με βεβαιοτητα τον τροπο λειτουργιας και τον βαθμο αποδοσης τους. αρκετα απο αυτα παρουσιαζονται ως ελευθερη ενεργεια, εγω ομως συμπληρωνω, *ελευθερη ενεργεια οχι για ολους αλλα για λιγους*...





TORRIAN III - δεν χρειαζεται τροφοδοσια μονο αρχικη ωθηση-περιστροφη. με την λειτουργια του αναβει τις λαμπες led.
ειναι μαγνητικος κινητηρας μονιμων μαγνητων παρομοιος με αυτον του perendev

----------


## vasilllis

θαυμα θαυμα!!!
κοιτα ,ολες οι εφευρεσεις ετσι ξεκιναν,με δυσπιστια και χλευασμο.
Ας με αφησεις και εμενα να δυσπιστησω.
Καταρχην με 20 φορες μεγαλυτερη κατασκευη λυσαμε το προβλημα παροχης ρευματος σε ενα σπιτι.Το κοτσαρεις στο παταρι το γυρνας και ησυχασες.Φανταζομαι δεν θα ειναι πολυ μεγλαυτερη.
Γιατι 9 μηνες μετα δεν εχει γινει τιποτα?
η εφευρεση ποια ειναι?ο μαγνητης? 

λες ''καποιες  συσκευες-κατασκευες δεν αποδιδουν αρκετη ενεργεια ωστε να συμφερει η  χρηση τους. αυτο ειναι  μειονεκτημα, ομως για καποιους η ιδεα αξιζει  περισσοτερο απο το οφελος.''

ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? δεκα φορες μεγαλυτερη,δεκα φορες παραπανω ενεργεια.απλο δεν ειναι???

----------


## Magneto

εφευρετης *George Soukup.* μαγνητικο μοτερ με κατοχυρωμενη πατεντα

----------


## Magneto

εφευρετης *Muammer Yildiz.* μαγνητικο μοτερ με κατοχυρωμενη πατεντα. πολλες παρουσιασεις και επιδειξεις του εσωτερικου του μοτερ που λειτουργει διχως μπαταρια χωρις αμφιβολια

----------


## Magneto

εφευρετης *Perendev.* μαγνητικο μοτερ που εχει αναπαραχθει αρκετες φορες με επιτυχια





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab1-qaHvLr4

----------


## Magneto

αρχη κινησης μαγνητων μεσα σε αντιθετης πολικοτητας μαγνητικο πεδιο
και ομοιοτητες με το σχεδιο των *Μάγια* (λαος Ινδιανων της κεντρικης αμερικης)

----------


## leosedf

Ωχ τώρα θα γεμίσουμε με 100% μπαρούφες.

Καμιά κατασκευή δική σου έχεις?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ωχ τώρα θα γεμίσουμε με 100% μπαρούφες.
> 
> Καμιά κατασκευή δική σου έχεις?




 ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ βρε Κωνσταντίνε....
 Βάλε λίγο γέλιο στη ζωή σου  !!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bchris

Μια σημειωση μονο:

Το οτι καποιος εχει κατοχυρωσει μια πατεντα, δεν λεει τιποτα για την ποιοτητα/λειτουργεια της εν λογω πατεντας.
Λεει απλα οτι αυτο το πραγμα (οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο) ειναι του Κου. ΧΥΖ.

----------


## Magneto

> Ωχ τώρα θα γεμίσουμε με 100% μπαρούφες.
> 
> Καμιά κατασκευή δική σου έχεις?



ναι εχω αεικινητο ηλεκτρικο μοτερ που ομως δεν θελω να παρουσιασω για να μην το κοροϊδευει ο καθε σωτηρης που δεν εχει φτιαξει αεικινητο ηλεκτρικο μοτερ.






> θαυμα θαυμα!!!
> κοιτα ,ολες οι εφευρεσεις ετσι ξεκιναν,με δυσπιστια και χλευασμο.
> Ας με αφησεις και εμενα να δυσπιστησω.
> Καταρχην με 20 φορες μεγαλυτερη κατασκευη λυσαμε το προβλημα παροχης ρευματος σε ενα σπιτι.Το κοτσαρεις στο παταρι το γυρνας και ησυχασες.Φανταζομαι δεν θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη.
> ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? δεκα φορες μεγαλυτερη,δεκα φορες παραπανω ενεργεια.απλο δεν ειναι???



ναι μεγαλυτερη κατασκευη θα παρουσιασω αργοτερα. τωρα δειτε γιατι δεν προωθουν αυτες τις συσκευες/εφευρεσεις

----------


## nick1974

> στο #54 να διαβασετε



το διαβασαμε, κοιτα να διαβασεις κι εσυ κανενα βιβλιο φυσικης, εκτος κι αν απλως τρολλαρεις και σπας πλακα

----------


## nick1974

> Τσάμπα οι ευχές για καλό κατευόδιο... Μήπως ήσουν στη βάρκα με το πανί και φύσαγες ο ίδιος το πανί; Μάλλον για αυτό δεν θα πήγες πουθενά, είναι κλειστό το σύστημα βρέ... Αλλιώς, θα ήταν αεικίνητο...




μην του βαζεις ιδεες για 100% free κινηση ιστιοφορων  :Lol:

----------


## manolena

> μην του βαζεις ιδεες για 100% free κινηση ιστιοφορων



Κάτι ηλίθιοι, απέδειξαν οτι δεν γίνεται. Κάποιος κακεντρεχής ωστόσο, μάλλον έβαλε το χεράκι του και η βάρκα πήρε αέρα απ' έξω.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/my...-aftershow.htm

...μετά το 2:00. Οπότε δεν ανησυχώ.

----------


## vasilllis

> στο #54 να διαβασετε



Δεν απαντησες ομως.απο τις 6-9 σταματησε? Η εξακολουθει και δουλευει?
Αδειασε η μπαταρια ? Το σταματησες? 
Κλεισε μας τα στοματα.

Στάλθηκε από το ST23i μου

----------


## SV1JRT

> Κάτι ηλίθιοι, απέδειξαν οτι δεν γίνεται. Κάποιος κακεντρεχής ωστόσο, μάλλον έβαλε το χεράκι του και η βάρκα πήρε αέρα απ' έξω.
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/my...-aftershow.htm
> 
> ...μετά το 2:00. Οπότε δεν ανησυχώ.




ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ επεισόδιο !!!!!

----------


## Magneto

> Δεν απαντησες ομως.απο τις 6-9 σταματησε? Η εξακολουθει και δουλευει?
> Αδειασε η μπαταρια ? Το σταματησες? 
> Κλεισε μας τα στοματα.



δεν θα απαντησω σε αυτους που δεν πιστευουν στην ελευθερη ενεργεια.

δεν με χαλαει καθολου να φευγω για μια εβδομαδα να κανω τσαρκα και μετα να γυριζω να βλεπω τι εχετε γραψει.

δεν φανταζομαι να νομιζετε πως με ενοχλουν τα σχολια σας. ειναι τοσοι πολλοι ανθρωποι που πιστευουν σε μαγνητικες μηχανες, οσοι και και αυτοι που δεν τις πιστευουν ή που δεν θελουν να τις ξερουν.

----------


## nick1974

> δεν θα απαντησω σε αυτους που δεν πιστευουν στην ελευθερη ενεργεια.
> 
> δεν με χαλαει καθολου να φευγω για μια εβδομαδα να κανω τσαρκα και μετα να γυριζω να βλεπω τι εχετε γραψει.
> 
> δεν φανταζομαι να νομιζετε πως με ενοχλουν τα σχολια σας. ειναι τοσοι πολλοι ανθρωποι που πιστευουν σε μαγνητικες μηχανες, οσοι και και αυτοι που δεν τις πιστευουν ή που δεν θελουν να τις ξερουν.




Ε, πεστο βρε αδερφε οτι ειναι θεμα πιστης... Αν το ελεγες απο την αρχη κανεις δε θα σε ειχε σνομπαρει ουτε θα ειχε υποτιμησει τα λεγομενα σου, απλα θα ασχολουταν μαζι σου οι πιστοι...
Κι εμεις νομιζαμε οτι εχει να κανει με απτα πραγματα που αποδεικνυονται, αλλα αν μιλαμε για πιστη ειναι αλλο θεμα, ποιος μπορει αλλωστε να αποδειξει οτι ΔΕΝ υπαρχουν θεοι και δαιμονες η ενας αορατος δρακος στο μπαλκονι σου? 
Κανεις απολυτως γιατι αλλο πραγμα η λογικη και αλλο η πιστη...

----------


## leosedf

Πρόσεχε γιατί κάποια εβδομάδα μπορεί να μπεις και να μη δεις τίποτα :P

Χαλαρώστε συζήτηση κάνουμε. Δεν θέλει να δείξει το παιδί λέμε, αφού είμαστε όλοι άπιστοι, αυτοί έχουν εφεύρει και καινούριους κανόνες στη φυσική.

----------


## manolena

Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να ασχοληθείς με τους κινητήρες του USS Enterprise, του Star Trek. Το να μπορείς να παράξεις ενέργεια για να πάει το εργαλείο με Warp 5 είναι στα πλαίσια της *πίστης* σου και των δυνατοτήτων σου. Μπορείς να ανατρέξεις και σε σχετική βιβλιογραφία για να πάρεις καμιά ιδέα για τα ψακοτύρια σου:

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-U-S-.../dp/1451621299

51iFv0nlI6L._SX260_PJlook-inside-v2,TopRight,1,0_SH20_.jpg

----------

MHTSOS (17-09-13)

----------


## leosedf

To έφτιαξε ήδη.

----------


## manolena

> To έφτιαξε ήδη.



Με λίγο νέφτι στον πισινό πάει και Warp 10, αλλά πιάνουνε οι κόφτες.

----------


## manolena

Καλά Σωτήρη, μάντης είσαι;





> *« Ο έξυπνος παραδέχεται το λάθος του, ο βλάκας δικαιολογείται και ο ηλίθιος επιμένει.. »*

----------


## SV1JRT

> To έφτιαξε ήδη.





........ ΚΛΑΙΩΩΩΩΩ

 Ρε τι έπαθε το κακόμοιρο το γκάου !!!

.

----------


## KOKAR

> To έφτιαξε ήδη.



ρε μας πεθανες βραδιάτικα......  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 744

Μετά από 13 σελίδες και 124 ποστ, κανένα σχέδιο να βγάλουμε ρεύμα λέμε, θα μας δώσει κανείς?

Το σκυλο-χαρτο-διαστημόπλοιο πάντως με ἐστειλε... στο υπερπέραν!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μετά από 13 σελίδες και 124 ποστ, κανένα σχέδιο να βγάλουμε ρεύμα λέμε, θα μας δώσει κανείς?
> 
> Το σκυλο-χαρτο-διαστημόπλοιο πάντως με ἐστειλε... στο υπερπέραν!





 Η λύση είναι απλή...
 Πάρε ενα ποδήλατο γυμναστικής, κότσαρε επάνω μια γεννήτρια και ξεκίνα τις ορθοπεταλιές....
ΚΑΙ γυμναστική ΚΑΙ ρευμα !!!!!!!!!

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ..........
.

----------


## μποζονιο

μετα απο 13 σελιδες και 126 post  :Lol:

----------


## A--15

Με πέθανες, με τελείωσες, …….. έχω πέσει κάτω……. !!!!!





> To έφτιαξε ήδη.

----------


## 744

> Η λύση είναι απλή...
>  Πάρε ενα ποδήλατο γυμναστικής, κότσαρε επάνω μια γεννήτρια και ξεκίνα τις ορθοπεταλιές....
> ΚΑΙ γυμναστική ΚΑΙ ρευμα !!!!!!!!!



Εχεις δίκιο μια που έβαλα μερικά κιλά τελευταία! 

Αντε θα βάλω και τη γαρή μου.

----------


## Magneto

σε αλλο θεμα σχετικο με την εκδηλωση "βραδια ερευνητη" που εγινε στο Ε.Κ.Ε.Φ.Ε Δημοκριτος 
εγραψα πως ειδα παρουσιαση με μοντελο ηλεκτρικο οχημα με κυψελη καυσιμου που μετατρεπει το υδρογονο σε ηλεκτρισμο και κινειται.
στο κεντρο της πιστας του οχηματος υπηρχε και ο σταθμος ανεφοδιασμου που παραγει το αεριο υδρογονο με ηλεκτροχημικη μετρατροπη.
το μοντελο που εκανε βολτες στην πιστα δεν ειχε μπαταρια αλλα κυψελη καυσιμου.
αυτη η τεχνολογια ειναι υπαρκτη, προωθειται στην ελλαδα απο το *Κεντρο Ανανεωσιμων Πηγων Ενεργειας ΚΑΠΕ CRES* 
και ειναι σχετικη με την ελευθερη ενεργεια που αποδεσμευει απο τα υγρα καυσιμα πετρελαιο-βενζινη.
το παρακατω λινκ παραπεμπουν σε προσπαθειες *ελευθερης ενεργειας* στην ελλαδα.

στο Ε.Κ.Ε.Φ.Ε Δημοκριτος ειδα και αλλες τεχνολογιες σχετικες με ΑΠΕ που ισως δουμε στην αγορα τα επομενα χρονια.
οτι εχει σχεση με ΑΠΕ για εμενα ειναι *ελευθερη ενεργεια*

http://www.cres.gr/kape/news/deltia/forma_ydrogono.htm

κυψελη καυσιμου



http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22733&subid=2&pubid=616482

http://isxys.blogspot.com/2013/02/advent.html

μοντελο οχημα υδρογονου
Hydrogen-Fuel-cell-car.jpg

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα μάλιστα, κι έλεγα κανείς δε θα μιλήσει για κυψέλες καυσίμου κλπ.
 Σίγουρα αυτή η μέθοδος είναι πιο ρεαλιστική. Μάλιστα η google τις χρησιμοποιεί στα datacenter της (είναι και μέτοχος στην Bloom energy) http://www.bloomenergy.com/fuel-cell/energy-server/ Και δε μιλάμε για led τώρα αλλά για 100kW. Επίσης ετοιμάζουν και έκδοση για σπίτια.



Hint: Τώρα που τα διαστημικά λεωφορεία έχουν παροπλιστεί ίσως να αγοράσετε και κυψέλες από εκεί, κάθε όχημα έχει 3 κυψέλες που παράγουν 12kW η κάθε μια. Κόστος 22 εκατομμύρια δολάρια η μία αλλά λογικά θα κάνουν κάποια έκπτωση κανένα μύριο μιας και είναι μεταχειρισμένες. Επίσης παράγει ζέστη και καθαρό νερό σαν παράγωγα οπότε λύσαμε και το πρόβλημα νερού και θέρμανσης.

----------


## Magneto

νομιζω πως εχουν σχεση τα ποστ #13 και #130 σε αυτο το θεμα συνδεονται με την χρηση αεριου υδρογονου για κινηση σε οχηματα.
το ποστ #13 δειχνει το παρελθον με εναν συγχωρεμενο εφευρετη που πεθανε μετα την παρουσιαση του αυτοκινητου στην αμερικη, με το ποστ #130 που δειχνει την ταση και την εξελιξη της τεχνολογιας σημερα και στην ελλαδα.

εαν ελεγε καποιος πως δεν πιστευει σε βιντεο τον stanley meyer δεν θα μπορουσε να πει το ιδιο για το αυτοκινητακι που παρουσιασε το ΚΑΠΕ μπροστα στα ματια ολου του κοσμου με λειτουργικο μοντελο.

και μπορω να πω με βεβαιοτητα πως εαν το αυτοκινητακι αυτο ειχε μπαταρια δεν θα μπορουσε να φορτισει με ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια τοσο γρηγορα ουτε να κανει την ιδια αποσταση-διαδρομη που εκανε με την κυψελη καυσιμου.
αρα κυψελη καυσιμου και υδρογονο ειναι πιο αποδοτικο απο τις σημερινες μπαταριες

κυψελες καυσιμου κατασκευαζουν στην ελλαδα στην πατρα εδωσα το λινκ στο #130

horizon_2.jpg

----------


## μποζονιο

_και__ εγω__ λεω__ πως__ οι__ σημερινες__ μπαταριες__ μπορουν__ να__ αντικατασταθουν__ απο__ αλλα__ μεσα__ αποθηκευσης__ οπως__ υπερπυκνωτες__ κ.α.__ το__ μεγαλο__ μειονεκτημα__ στις__ κυψελες__ ειναι__ οτι__τα__ μεταλλα__ που__ χρησιμοποιουνται__ ειναι__ πολυ__ ακριβα..__ και__ η__ διαρκεια__ χρησης__ τους__ ειναι__ ασυμφορη__ εκτος__ και__ αν__ τα__ κατασκευαζεις__ μονος__ σου..__ επισης__ εαν__ χρησιμοποιησεις__μπουκαλες__ για__ να__ αποθηκευσεις__ το__ υδρογονο__ε__ θα__ κανεις__ μεγαλο__ μπαμ..

με__ 150__ ευρω__ φτιαχνεις__ μονος__ σου__ κυψελη__ δε__ χρειαζεσαι__ εκατομμυρια..απλα__ βγαζει__ λιγα__ Watt__ γενικα__ το__ προβλημα__ ειναι__ πως__ θα__ φτιαξεις__ το__ υδρογονο__ που__ θα__ πρεπει__ να__δαπανησεις__ αρκετη__ ενεργεια...οποτε__ μονο__ ΑΠΕ__ δεν__ ειναι__ το__ συγκεκριμενο__ εκτος__ και__ αν__ λες__ οτι__ εσυ__ κανεις__ υδρογονο__ τζαμπα__ χωρις__ λεφτα__ και__ χωρις__ κοπο__ τοτε__ εισαι__ μαγκας__ τι__να__ σου__ πω_

----------


## Magneto

> *και** εγω** λεω** πως** οι** σημερινες** μπαταριες** μπορουν** να** αντικατασταθουν** απο** αλλα** μεσα** αποθηκευσης** οπως** υπερπυκνωτες** κ.α.** το** μεγαλο** μειονεκτημα** στις** κυψελες** ειναι** οτι** τα** μεταλλα** που** χρησιμοποιουνται** ειναι** πολυ** ακριβα..** και** η** διαρκεια** χρησης** τους** ειναι** ασυμφορη** εκτος** και** αν** τα** κατασκευαζεις** μονος** σου..** επισης** εαν** χρησιμοποιησεις** μπουκαλες** για** να** αποθηκευσεις** το** υδρογονο**ε** θα** κανεις** μεγαλο** μπαμ..
> 
> με** 150** ευρω** φτιαχνεις** μονος** σου** κυψελη** δε** χρειαζεσαι** εκατομμυρια..απλα** βγαζει** λιγα** Watt** γενικα** το** προβλημα** ειναι** πως** θα** φτιαξεις** το** υδρογονο** που** θα** πρεπει** να** δαπανησεις** αρκετη** ενεργεια...οποτε** μονο** ΑΠΕ** δεν** ειναι** το** συγκεκριμενο** εκτος** και** αν** λες** οτι** εσυ** κανεις** υδρογονο** τζαμπα** χωρις** λεφτα** και** χωρις** κοπο** τοτε** εισαι** μαγκας** τι** να** σου** πω*



στα ποστ #130 κ #132 φαινονται τα λειτουργικα μοντελα του συστηματος με σταθμο παραγωγης υδρογονου απο φ/β πανελ.

τα επομενα χρονια ισως προλαβουμε να δουμε μεγαλες αλλαγες στην τεχνολογια των οχηματων και των μεσων αποθηκευσης ενεργειας. τωρα φαινεται πως οι κυψελες καυσιμου κ το υδρογονο απο ΑΠΕ μπορουν να ειναι το μελλον των αυτοκινητων.
ομως δεν πρεπει να παραβλεψουμε πως υπαρχουν και αλλες τεχνολογιες σε εξελιξη που μπορουν να αλλαξουν τη ζωη των ανθρωπων.

αυτες οι μπαταριες υγρων στοιχειων διχως ακριβα και βαρια μεταλλα (του κοπηκε η μεση του λεο που τις κουβαλουσε...)
ισως ειναι αυτο που περιμενουν οι χρηστες ελευθερης ενεργειας και ΑΠΕ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8wRQF1q7I8

----------


## tasos987

> στα ποστ #130 κ #132 φαινονται τα λειτουργικα μοντελα του συστηματος με σταθμο παραγωγης υδρογονου απο φ/β πανελ.
> 
> τα επομενα χρονια ισως προλαβουμε να δουμε μεγαλες αλλαγες στην τεχνολογια των οχηματων και των μεσων αποθηκευσης ενεργειας. τωρα φαινεται πως οι κυψελες καυσιμου κ το υδρογονο απο ΑΠΕ μπορουν να ειναι το μελλον των αυτοκινητων.
> ομως δεν πρεπει να παραβλεψουμε πως υπαρχουν και αλλες τεχνολογιες σε εξελιξη που μπορουν να αλλαξουν τη ζωη των ανθρωπων.
> 
> αυτες οι μπαταριες υγρων στοιχειων διχως ακριβα και βαρια μεταλλα (του κοπηκε η μεση του λεο που τις κουβαλουσε...)
> ισως ειναι αυτο που περιμενουν οι χρηστες ελευθερης ενεργειας και ΑΠΕ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8wRQF1q7I8



Εγω παλι δυσκολευομαι να αντιλιφθω ποιο το οφελος απο την χρηση των fuel cell. Γνωριζεις κατι σχετικα με την βελτιωση του βαθμου αποδοσης συγκριτικα με ενα "συμβατικο συστημα" ?
Τι εννοω : Απο τα Χ watt ηλιακης ενεργειας που θα πεσουν στο πανελ μας, τι κλασμα του Χ θα φτασει στους τροχους μας ? (Το αξιωμα πως εχουμε απωλειες σε καθε μετατροπη ενεργειας νομιζω ισχυει)
Στο παραπανω ενεργειακο ισοζυγιο, να λαβουμε υποψιν και παραγοντες οπως τις απωλειες απο το βαρος των μπαταριων, την ενεργεια που απαιτειται για την κατασκευη τους κλπ κλπ κλπ ?....
Που θελω να καταληξω : Για να αποφανθουμε οτι μια τεχνολογια ειναι πρωτοποριακη, θα λυσει το ενεργειακο μας προβλημα , θα αλαξει τη ζωη μας κλπ , θα πρεπει να γινουν καποιες μελετες, πολλες φορες με μαθηματικα μοντελα που σε πολλους απο εμας φανταζουν traditional Chinese.
Γιατι καθομαι και τα γραφω ολα αυτα: Δειτε το σαν μια προσπαθεια να ΜΑΣ απεμπλεξω απο θεωριες συνομωσιας η μουφες που ο καθε χαβαλες ανεβαζει στον εσυσωληνα πχ, προσπαθωντας να πεισει τον εαυτο του πρωτα απ'ολους οτι ειναι ο g@m@o εφευρετης - επιστημονας.
Δειτε το και σαν μια παρενεση προς ολους ΜΑΣ τον πεταμενο αυτο χρονο αν τον αξιοποιουσαμε εποικοδομητικα ποιο θα ηταν το οφελος ......
P.S.
Προς αποφυγη καθε παρεξηγησης τιποτε απο τα προγραφομενα δεν αναφερεται προσωπικα στο Mag η σε οποιονδηποτε. Τα γραφω για ολους μας.... :Confused1: 
Magneto sorry αν σου εκανα το θεμα "σωβρακο" :Tongue2: . Αν σε ενοχλει το off-topic πες μου να διαγραψω την αναρτηση  :Unsure:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γιατι καθομαι και τα γραφω ολα αυτα: Δειτε το σαν μια προσπαθεια να ΜΑΣ απεμπλεξω απο θεωριες συνομωσιας η μουφες που ο καθε χαβαλες ανεβαζει στον εσυσωληνα πχ, προσπαθωντας να πεισει τον εαυτο του πρωτα απ'ολους οτι ειναι ο g@m@o εφευρετης - επιστημονας.
> Δειτε το και σαν μια παρενεση προς ολους ΜΑΣ τον πεταμενο αυτο χρονο αν τον αξιοποιουσαμε εποικοδομητικα ποιο θα ηταν το οφελος ......




 ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

 Αναστάση, ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ????

 Βρε φίλε, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε αυτό που τοσο αφελέστατα έγραψες παραπάνω, ΑΛΛΑ ώς γνωστό, ΟΙ ΦΕΛΟΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΥΝ φίλε μου.
 Εχουμε ΠΗΞΕΙ απο τσαρλατάνους "Wannabe Super επιστήμονες" που με μια χούφτα μαγνητάκια έχουν λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη. Και οχι μόνο αυτό, αλλα όταν τους ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ τον σωστό δρόμο σε βρίζουν, αντί να ανοίξουν κανένα βιβλίο να ξεστραβωθούνε...

----------


## Magneto

ειναι καποιοι που δεν εχουν καταλαβει το νοημα αυτου του θεματος;
αυτο το θεμα εχει ως σκοπο να ενημερωσει αυτους που ενδιαφερονται για συσκευες και συστηματα ελευθερης ενεργειας.

ελευθερη ενεργεια εχω γραψει ξανα πως παραγεται απο καθε συστημα ΑΠΕ οπως ανεμογεννητριες, φβ πανελ, συσκευες με μαγνητες οπως ειδικοι μαγνητικοι κινητηρες, και οτι αλλο συστημα παραγει ηλ ενεργεια οπως ποδηλατο με δυναμο.

ακομα σε αυτο το θεμα προβαλα το παρελθον και το μελλον της κινησης οχηματων με μετατροπη της χημικης ενεργειας σε ηλεκτρισμο.
αυτο το θεμα απασχολει πολλα *ερευνητικα κεντρα οπως του Δημοκριτου, του κεντρου ΚΑΠΕ CAPE, του ΕΜΠ (εθνικου μετσοβιου πολυτεχνιου) που εχει παρουσιασει θαυμαστο εργο με διεθνης διακρισεις*:
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=335365

και ακομα με αισθηση του χιουμορ ειδαμε το σκυλι εντερπραϊζ που προωθει και αυτο την ελευθερη ενεργεια ως πηγη γελιου.

αυτοι ειναι οι λογοι υπαρξης αυτου του θεματος, οτι δηλαδη πολλοι ανθρωποι σε ολο τον κοσμο ερευνουν και κατασκευαζουν συστηματα ελευθερης ενεργειας.
αυτο το θεμα δεν θα αποδειξει τιποτα καθως ειναι θεμα ενημερωσης και οχι στοιχεια των ερευνητικων κεντρων.
οποιος θελει περισσοτερα στοιχεια θα πρεπει να κανει επισκεψη στα ερευνητικα κεντρα που γραφω παραπανω και να ζητησει απο αυτους πληροφοριες, αποδειξεις και οτι αλλο νομιζει πως του χρειαζεται.

αυτο που με εκανε να γραφω σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι ο θαυμασμος για αυτους που εχουν εργα και χειροποιητα συστηματα και κατασκευες ελευθερης ενεργειας, γι αυτους που δεν εμειναν στις θεωριες των παλαιων βιβλιων και αναζητουν τροπους να βελτιωσουν τις ζωες τους.
η δικη μου προσπαθεια βρηκε διεξοδο με τον τροπο που φαινεται στην υπογραφη μου

----------


## Astraios

> ελευθερη ενεργεια εχω γραψει ξανα πως παραγεται απο καθε συστημα ΑΠΕ  οπως ανεμογεννητριες, φβ πανελ, συσκευες με μαγνητες οπως ειδικοι  μαγνητικοι κινητηρες, και οτι αλλο συστημα παραγει ηλ ενεργεια οπως  ποδηλατο με δυναμο.



Βρε άνθρωπε μου, σε ανεμογεννήτριες, φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ, δυναμό  ποδηλάτου κτλ. *δεν έχεις ελεύθερη ενέργεια έχεις μετατροπή ενέργειας και  μάλιστα με απώλειες*.
Τώρα για τις άλλες εφευρέσεις, αν δεν είναι απάτη, μπορούν οι  "εφευρέτες" να τις παρουσιάσουν σε υπηρεσίες/κέντρα που ασχολούνται κατά  πόσο όντος κάνουν αυτά που υπόσχονται ή όχι. Αλλά αντί να το κάνουν  αυτό, βγάζουν απλώς βιντεάκια στο youtube.
Γιατί άραγε; Μήπως ξέρουν ότι είναι απάτη; Λέω εγώ τώρα.





> αυτο που με εκανε να γραφω σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι ο  θαυμασμος για αυτους που εχουν εργα και χειροποιητα συστηματα και  κατασκευες ελευθερης ενεργειας, γι αυτους που δεν εμειναν στις θεωριες  των παλαιων βιβλιων και αναζητουν τροπους να βελτιωσουν τις ζωες τους.
> η δικη μου προσπαθεια βρηκε διεξοδο με τον τροπο που φαινεται στην υπογραφη μου



Ο θαυμασμός, το αποτέλεσμα και η αλήθεια είναι τρία διαφορετικά  πράγματα. Το να θαυμάζεις κάτι δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι και  αληθές.
Τώρα για την δική σου προσπάθεια, δεν νομίζω πως είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να περηφανεύεσαι κιόλας.
Αν εγώ είχα κόρη και έβρισκε κάποιον της ίδιας ιδεολογίας με  εσένα, θα είχαμε κακά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## Magneto

> σε ανεμογεννήτριες, φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ, δυναμό ποδηλάτου κτλ. *δεν έχεις ελεύθερη ενέργεια έχεις μετατροπή ενέργειας και μάλιστα με απώλειες*.
> Αν εγώ είχα κόρη και έβρισκε κάποιον της ίδιας ιδεολογίας με εσένα, θα είχαμε κακά ξεμπερδέματα.



ελευθερη ενεργεια ειναι οταν δεν χρειαζεται να πληρωνεις την δεη για να την αποκτησεις. και μετατροπη ενεργειας ειναι με απωλειες, και λοιπον; κανεις δεν ισχυριζεται πως δεν υπαρχουν απωλειες.

αν εγω ειχα γιο θα προτιμουσα να ειναι πους της παρα να εργαζεται για 3.60 και να πληρωνει με αυτα τα χαρατσια.

οσοι ειναι αναγκασμενοι να πληρωνουν την δεη (που εχει ξεπουληθει και ξενοι επενδυτες οριζουν το ενεργειακο καθεστως) *ειναι σκλαβοι*. καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη παρα τοσα χρονια της αγκελας τo

----------


## Astraios

> ελευθερη ενεργεια ειναι οταν δεν χρειαζεται να  πληρωνεις την δεη για να την αποκτησεις. και μετατροπη ενεργειας ειναι  με απωλειες, και λοιπον; κανεις δεν ισχυριζεται πως δεν υπαρχουν  απωλειες.
> 
>  αν εγω ειχα γιο θα προτιμουσα να ειναι πους της παρα να εργαζεται για 3.60 και να πληρωνει με αυτα τα χαρατσια.
> 
>  οσοι ειναι αναγκασμενοι να πληρωνουν την δεη (που εχει ξεπουληθει και ξενοι επενδυτες οριζουν το ενεργειακο καθεστως) *ειναι σκλαβοι*. καλυτερα μιας ωρας ελευθερη ζωη παρα τοσα χρονια της αγκελας τo



Το να μην πληρώνεις εσύ την δεή και να την πληρώνει κάποιος άλλος/άλλη, αυτό δεν την κάνει ελεύθερη ενέργεια.
Εδω πέρα είναι ο πραγματικός κόσμος δεν είναι παραμυθάκι. Στην εποχή που  ζούμε κάθε σπίτι θέλει ρεύμα και νερό, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.
Και  εντάξει το ρεύμα αν κάποιος μπορεί να ξοδευτεί και βάλει φωτοβολταϊκά /  ανεμογεννήτριες το παράγει μόνος του. Αλλά με το νερό τι θα γίνει;

Τώρα  για τα χαράτσια / ρουσφέτια / κατάσταση της δεή κτλ. φταίνε οι πολιτικοί αλλά και ο κόσμος  γιατί ποτέ δεν ψήφισε σοβαρά. Όταν κάποιος ψηφίζει συνέχεια τα δύο  μεγάλα κόμματα ενώ ξέρει ότι τον κοροϊδεύουν (και κάποιοι ίσως να  περίμεναν και ρουσφέτια) τότε είναι άξιος της μοίρας του.
Σε κάθε  εκλογές υπάρχουν καμιά εικοσαριά κόμματα. Αν σταματούσαμε να ψηφίζουμε  βάσει συνήθειας/αγανάκτησης/ρουσφετιών και ψηφίζαμε υπεύθυνα, θεωρώ ότι  δεν θα φτάναμε εκεί που φτάσαμε.
Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν ανήκω δε  κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κομματικό χώρο. Ψηφίζω όποιο κόμμα θεωρώ  καταλληλότερο την συγκεκριμένη φορά και αν τα κάνει μαντάρα δεν το ψηφίζω ξανά.

----------


## Magneto

> οι αλλοι να μεινουν με τις γνωσεις τους και δεν με πειραζει που γραφουν εδω για να προβαλουν την βλακεια τους.
> οποιος δεν γουσταρει και ασχολειται με αυτο το θεμα ειναι πιο βλακας απο τους αλλους.



απο το ποστ #35 για τον σωτηρη.

τωρα ειναι καλη στιγμη να κλειδωσει το θεμα ο λεο αφου οι γραφοντες δεν γουσταρουν

----------


## gRooV

κλειδώνεται.. αφαιρέθηκαν και προσβλητικά μηνύματα.

----------

Magneto (05-10-13)

----------

